# Delta 36-725 insert plates



## tchara (May 13, 2016)

I was at a used woodworking tool store the other day, and ran across a Vermont American Dado set for 20.00. But the only insert I have for my Delta, is the one that came with it. So…..do I spend the money for a dado insert or try and make one. Guess what I did. It was actually easier then I thought it would be. I first used the factory insert to trace the shape onto a piece of 3/8 inch plywood. Once I got it cut, I used the sander to fine tune it until it fit snug in the table. Once I had the shape accurate I used the router insert I made for the table, and cut a thin rabbit joint around the insert, then used my handy dandy harbor Freight trim router to cut the depth for the tabs. Funny thing is, I did both of them without having to start over. Guess I just got lucky. BTW the dado set works great!
too!


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

You probably could have used a forstner bit for the tabs also. Good job though! You might try putting a couple coats of shellac on them. It will lessen the chances of warping. Wood will slide across them easier too.


----------

